# test thread for database error from guests theme



## Raaabo (Nov 23, 2014)

blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2014)

Testing testing 1...2...3...


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2014)

Screencapped to hold leverage over raaabo


----------



## Vyom (Nov 23, 2014)

So did you face the DB error?


----------



## seamon (Nov 23, 2014)

Can I spam too? Oh pretty please?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 24, 2014)

I thought nobody was supposed to reply to this thread. :O


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 24, 2014)

hfljdshf jkdshjfkl dsulf ldskfkjds lkf dslkjhfkdsh fhsdkjfdsk fds hfdskfjkd sfds fkdshfj hsdk fljkhdsfkdskhfkj dskjf dsk hfjh sdka fhjkds hkjf hdsk hfkd shkf dskjhfdsafgdljkfdsklfhsdhfjkdsdfkdshfdslkfjdshfdshfkdsh fslk f fjkds fkjshd fhd fhkjds fjasf kadslfh ljdasf klsdah fkljdsh fkldsh f hdskl fk hsdkjfh kds hfsdah fah


))))))))) 


ha ha ha h ahah ahahhahahhahahahahahah

ok enough, see it works, i  always wanted to o this ha hahahahahhaahahahhah


----------



## Vyom (Nov 24, 2014)

At least Raaabo spammed forum in English. But you sir spam with gibberish.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 24, 2014)

Test failed, try again.


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2014)

database error happens every time.


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 25, 2014)

I always got page showing database error whenever I created a new thread.
but the thread gets created properly, apart from that there are no errors i feel


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2014)

anikkket said:


> I always got page showing database error whenever I created a new thread.
> but the thread gets created properly, apart from that there are no errors i feel



Also you are not subscribed to that thread. And you have to do that manually later.


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 25, 2014)

anikkket said:


> I always got page showing database error whenever I created a new thread.
> but the thread gets created properly, apart from that there are no errors i feel



Great! just created a thread and the error page didnt come up.
good work, finally fixed.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Also you are not subscribed to that thread. And you have to do that manually later.



and you see the created thread as unread for yourself 

Next thing to be take care of should be the avatar errors i think.
Even if I put image links from digit itself it shows invalid URL
uploading the same file from PC shows upload failed.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2014)

I got the DB error while creating a Test thread in Sandbox. 
Don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 25, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I got the DB error while creating a Test thread in Sandbox.
> Don't know what you are talking about.



I am talking about this - *www.digit.in/forum/programming/188666-c-net-pdf-xml-convertor-new-post.html
Got redirected to the created thread after submit


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2014)

Well I did get DB error while creating a thread in Programming section too.
Offtopic: Your Avatar!  I use to love Metal slug too.


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 25, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Well I did get DB error while creating a thread in Programming section too.
> Offtopic: Your Avatar!  I use to love Metal slug too.


Yea i like the detailed & funny animations in metal slug.

I set that avatar from tapatalk. Website doesn't allow to add it from any way


----------



## ratul (Nov 27, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/ioazWAy.gif


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 30, 2014)

Bla.bla.ble.ble.blu.blu


----------



## amjath (Nov 30, 2014)

The db error issue was fixed when I posted a thread, not sure if the problem came back


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 1, 2014)

I haven't had a single DB error in a long while now.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2015)

I've not faced for a while [ entire january to be exact ] but yes, it can happen any time though.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 1, 2015)

topgear said:


> I've not faced for a while [ entire january to be exact ] but yes, it can happen any time though.



Wow.. you are quite active today. 
I too didn't face database error's anymore. This issue was resolved long time ago, and can safely be closed now.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2015)

bleh bleh bleh blah blah blah heuheuheuheuheuheu

trololololololololololololololol


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Wow.. you are quite active today.
> I too didn't face database error's anymore. This issue was resolved long time ago, and can safely be closed now.



sorry did not notice the time of the last post but I think we can close this thread for now before everyone turns into a spammer


----------

